# Cambrian rally



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Anyone going to the cambrian rally on saturday?? i'l be in penmachno watching them fly down a 100ft long hill, with me and my mates watching them fly round the tight corner at the bottom, and hoping they dont go straight on towards us :doublesho


----------

